# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Новогодний музыкальный тост «НАЧИНАЕМ ОТМЕЧАТЬ» 2017

## Львовна

*Новогодний музыкальный тост «НАЧИНАЕМ ОТМЕЧАТЬ» 2017  -от дуэта Д.Евочки*

_Драйвовый первый музыкальный тост  украсит программу 
новогоднего корпоратива -2017_

[img]http://*********net/8654429.jpg[/img]

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление,текст

СТОИМОСТЬ: 400

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская(Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьянка (26.12.2016), Ураган (27.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Сразу отвечаю на первые вопросы:

1. Нет, это не прошлогодний тост. Это абсолютно новый тост, с пылу с жару)))
2.Да, по мотивам  саунд-трека к фильму Ёлки.
3.Минус под текст записан специально. Такого в сети нет.
4. Текст к символу года не привязан, что делает его подходящим и для следующего года.
5. Петь не надо. Тост надо рассказывать (ритмично читать)

----------

Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

хожу  мурлыкаю......
классная штучка....профессионально-вкусная 
простая в исполнении и заводящая
наконец-то предновогодний мандраж отпускает-я гАтова

----------

Львовна (21.12.2016), никанора (22.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## digi-digi

УУУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРАААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ПЕРВЫЙ ТОСТ!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Tender: 
Лена!!!! Танюша!!!! Спасибо огромное в очередной раз!!!!! 
Сижу....парюсь....не приходит начало....нет саааамого начала..... хочется чтоб было интересно, необычно, современно, ярко....и воооооот!!!!!!!! Вот именно ТО!!!! что надо!!!!! Легко и элегантно! весело и просто! Я не поющая ведущая, но ваши музыкальные тосты беру смело! Знаю, что супер вокал тут не нужен! Что ваши музыкальные вещицы смогут сделать все!!!!! Скачала.....послушала два раза.....хожу-пою-читаю! Начало готово!
Рекомендуюююююююююю!!!!!!!! Если нет яркого начала- берите!!!!! если есть- все равно берите!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (21.12.2016), никанора (22.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Алисочка

друзья! и я стала обладательницей этого тоста - всё гениально просто! тост можно использовать и не только как первый тост, но и для активизации гостей в начале любого застолья  :Derisive:

----------

Львовна (22.12.2016), никанора (22.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, 
*digi-digi*, 
*Алисочка*, 
Ниночка,Даша,Юля, спасибо вам,дорогие девочки, за приятности!!! С наступающим, коллеги! Всем красивых и ярких праздников!!! :Vishenka 36:

----------

дюймовка (22.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## никанора

Молодцы девочки! :Ok: 
На смену вашему замечательному лиричному тосту 2016, который мне очень полюбился, и где только не применялся, так как он универсален, пришёл новый тост-драйв 2017, чему я очень рада!
Простой в исполнении, ритмичный, активизирует и настраивает на весёлую волну с первых секунд! Спасибо!!!

----------

Львовна (22.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*никанора*, Ника, спасибо огромное! Приятно и лестно, что второй год подряд Вы берете в работу наши стартовые новогодние тосты! Удачи вам! Хороших и легких банкетов и в этом, и в наступающем году! :Vishenka 36:

----------

никанора (25.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Леночка! Ты не поверишь, у меня всё скачалось с первой попытки - уже чудо!  
Музыка - класс! Слова - само собой, в тему! Настроение - улётное сразу.  Смогу сказать ( спеть?) и сама, но отдам ДМ на выход, я прямо вижу КАК круто он это споёт :Yahoo: 
СПА-СИ-БО!!! :Tender: 

Леночка, теперь на эту музычку  на весь сезон свадебный тост  надо срочно!!!!

----------

Львовна (29.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Северяночка*, Юль, спасибоооо :Yahoo:  Так здорово, что и тебе понравилось!!! Да, деду морозу этот тостик тоже можно отдать. С ним он точно будет в тренде  :Rulezzz 05: Мурчу, приятно, когда коллеги хвалят  :Blush2: Обязательно сделаем чуть позже вариант тоста и для свадебного сезона. Музычка этого очень просит :Yes4:  :Ok:   :Vishenka 04:  

С наступающим!!!Начинаем отмечать!!! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## Львовна

_Коллеги, всем, кто уже купил:забыла вложить для вас вкусную отбивочку! Напишите в личку, кому надо- пришлю отдельным треком. Всем, кто планирует купить- отбивка  уже будет внутри._

----------

Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## девятова

девчонки, умнички вы наши!!!!! спасибо огромное за ваши работы. ни сколько не сомневалась в успехе вашего "малыша", когда приобретала! просто в исполнении, заводяще :Yahoo: С наступающим Новым годом!!!!! :Tender: успехов на всех фронтах, благодарных гостей и еще кучу идей в ваши чудесные головки!!!!отбивочку тоже хочу! :Yes4:

----------

Львовна (26.12.2016), Татьянка (26.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, Наташа, благодарим от всего сердца за то, что дарите теплые слова и пожелания! Отбивку отправила. Красивых и драйвовых праздников Вам :Yahoo:  С наступающим!  :Vishenka 36:

----------

Татьянка (27.12.2016)

----------

